# Dairy Goat Education Day in VT



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm headed to Vermont tomorrow to the Southern Vermont Dairy Goat Association's Education day. Its gonna be the first real "trip" my boys have taken since before winter. I hope the boys don't get too excited about the fieldtrip cause I REALLY don't want to look like a fool chasing 5 excited goats around in a world full of "show" goats. 

I am hoping that a few things fall into place. 
1) I hope when I talk about packgoats, I know what the hell I am talking about. I should be ok here as I have read damn near every Goat Tracks Magazine there is and I am ready for the question "do you milk them?" Yep, have at it, I'll get the milk pan.(tee-hee,hee) I figure they boys had a long winter, they deserve it, Right?

2)I want the weather to hold off. I would like to hit a trail on the way home. 

3) I plan on doing some Packgoats pitchin in, I hope I can get to my next milestone!!!

and 4) I hope that my boys can get a clipping tomorrow. I see those show goats all prettied up and I want my boys to have a nice trim. They get so hot during the summer on hikes. 

Wish me luck. I printed off some NAPgA brocures and have the boys in their brand new collars. All I need is a little grain and I am in business!


----------

